# Compile ports with "clang"



## Niatross (Dec 25, 2012)

I want to compile ports with clang. What do I need to place in my /etc/make.conf to make this happen?

I am using 9.0-RELEASE and ports are currently being compiled using the base system gcc42 compiler.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 25, 2012)

According to http://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsAndClang,


```
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
```

goes in /etc/make.conf.


----------

